# Buddy boat for Venezuelan out-islands?



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

We are a family of four planning to sail West to Panama, stopping at the Venezuelan outislands, ABC islands and Cartagena en-route to Kuna Yala and Panama. Our boat is currently in St. Lucia and we rejoin her during the first week of November, after which we'll start making our way South slowly, stopping everywhere along the way.

We'd be interested to find out if anyone has updated information regarding the safety situation around the Los Testigos, Los Roques areas as well as Porlamar. Also, we'd love to hear from other families who might be making the same trip during that time. Our only deadline is to be in Golfito, on the Pacific coast of Costa Rica, in June.

We have two teenage daughters on board, (17 and will-be-15) and as a result we are very concerned about the situation in Venezuela with many rumours but little up to date real information. Much of our trip will consist of finding WiFi spots for the online schooling, and any contact with other cruising families with teenagers will be great. These are few and far between and we'd hate to not know of the one or two other boats with teenagers because we missed each other by a few days!

You can email us at (lastname)home at shaw.ca. you can find our last name on the Sailnet id. no space between last name and 'home'.

Magnus


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Check noonsite.com, as they have fairly good info on piracy and such.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

When we were in Grenada last winter (Jan/Feb '10) there were several people who had spent the previous hurricane season in Venezuela (not nearly as many as previously though). They loved the country and indicated that they would have no concerns about going back (of course that was a year ago, don't know what changes there might be. When you get to Grenada ask around, the cruiser community there is very large and active. Also you check for other families and potential buddy boats on the cruisers' net there.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Italian solo skipper murdered at Margarita (not Porlamar) two weeks ago. Boaters boarded and attacked offshore of Los Rocques....
Thanks for the above information guys. We've also been around Grenada since 2008 - in fact we took our boat from Grenada last November to St. Lucia (where she still is). I know however also that some pirate activity had occurred between Grenada and Trinidad.

Although I guess we could sail directly for Bonaire from further North - the Grenadines for instance, I really don't want to miss the Testigos, Rocques and Aves, but is it worth the risk? THis is a rhetorical question - so not expecting an answer. There is no absolute answer, and all I can do is try to find out the latest, most up to date information. Before we make a definitive decision I'll make sure to be in touch with the safety and security net...


----------

